# Army.ca Logo



## Burrows (28 Oct 2005)

Its pretty cool now don't you think?


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Oct 2005)

Where could I acquire a copy of the poppy/ies graphic as shown in the header?  Please advise.


----------



## ErorZ (29 Oct 2005)

Looks good, shouldn't the center be black however ?

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=teach_resources/poppy

"Will Poppies with green centres be sold as well as Poppies with black centres?

The Royal Canadian Legion is changing the colour of the Poppy centre back to black, from the green centres used since 1980. Since this is a transition year, Poppies with green centres and black centres will be distributed this year. This is the last year that Poppies with green centres will be distributed."

The site was last Updated: 1999-10-21 ... which would mean the last time you would have seen green centers was in '99, I know last year both colours where still around, those with green ones were asked to use a black marker to make them black, until they they got us some black ones.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Oct 2005)

Fixed...


----------



## TargetSailor (1 Dec 2005)

Good morning y'all.  The discussion and link to the Canadian Veteran Affairs page about the poppies are very interesting. Here in the states, the Veterans of Foreign Wars distributes poppies on Veteran's Day, but I've never really known the story behind the flowers. Not much is publicized here about that.  For the majority of us, they're just a little red flower you get for a donation to the VFW.  Now I know the rest of the story.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2005)

I see the snow is beginning to fall on our logo...  8)


----------



## Burrows (2 Dec 2005)

As well as on the buttons.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2005)

Yep, that was my "1am" project last night.


----------



## karl28 (2 Dec 2005)

HI there mike nice job on the Logo looks good


----------



## Spartan (2 Dec 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, that was my "1am" project last night.


Isn't that when you do ALL the work related to the site?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2005)

It's when I'm at my best.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Dec 2005)

I thought there was something wrong with my monitor or my browser because the screen was getting blurry over the buttons....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2005)

Did your computer freeze up?


 :crybaby:


----------



## Burrows (2 Dec 2005)

Get off the stage.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2005)

That's cold...


----------



## Burrows (2 Dec 2005)

I'm coldhearted its true.


----------



## Fruss (10 Dec 2005)

Is it me or the logo doesn't appear on the main page?

Frank


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Dec 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's when I'm at my best.



Most of us just sleep on the couch ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Dec 2005)

It should be on all forums pages.


----------

